# Fishing



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 21, 2009)

Fishing is many things least of which is catching fish

Fishing is a Father teaching his young son
Fishing is a Father spending time with his son
Fishing is the peacemaker between a father and his rebellious son.
Fishing is time with good friends
Fishing is Rest 
Fishing is Peace
Fishing is observing the universe
Fishing is the realization there is a God
Fishing is a Father teaching his young son
Fishing is a Father spending time with his son
Fishing is the peacemaker between a father and his rebellious son.
Fishing is being alone with your thoughts and prayers

Over the years I have met many people who can catch more fish then I, however I have met very few who really know how to go fishing.


----------



## KMB (Jul 21, 2009)

I like that...I like that alot. Great picture too.

How old is your boy?

Kevin


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Fishing has meant a lot to me over the years and now I get to share it with my son. He's 8 and loves fishing, he just moved from a closed face reel to a spinning reel, so he was pretty proud of that little bluegill.


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jul 22, 2009)

nice blue gill


----------



## stinkbait (Jul 22, 2009)

Wood Scrounge said:


> Thanks, Fishing has meant a lot to me over the years and now I get to share it with my son. He's 8 and loves fishing, he just moved from a closed face reel to a spinning reel, so he was pretty proud of that little bluegill.



That is a nice bluegill. I think that a spinning reel is the best all-around fishing reel, although I have caught a bunch of fish on a zebco 33.


----------



## treeslayer (Jul 26, 2009)

nothing worse than getting outfished by my boy.

except the fact that I taught him.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jul 26, 2009)

treeslayer said:


> nothing worse than getting outfished by my boy.
> 
> except the fact that I taught him.



I know that day is in my future, but it's not today.


----------

